# Mammogram and pelvic ultrasound



## MeathCommute (9 Nov 2011)

My wife was referred by her GP for a mammogram and pelvic ultrasound in Beaumont Hospital. The cost was €120 for each. She was told by the nurse not to worry as "she could claim it all back" but will have to pay the whole fee up front. I don't know about this. We have a VHI First Plan Plus Level 1 policy and only 50% of radiology treatments are covered here. Is it possible that Med1 will cover the rest or just tax relief at the lower rate on the rest ? Just curious


----------



## pj111 (9 Nov 2011)

VHi recently introduced 50% cover for Mammograms in each 24 month period under First Plan Plus Level 1 with no excess in an approved centre. Give them a shout to see if the benefit applies to your particular plan.

_Patrick_


----------



## MeathCommute (10 Nov 2011)

pj111 said:


> VHi recently introduced 50% cover for Mammograms in each 24 month period under First Plan Plus Level 1 with no excess in an approved centre. Give them a shout to see if the benefit applies to your particular plan.
> 
> _Patrick_


 
Thanks for that Patrick


----------

